# Storing Wine: Upside Down or Flat



## TxBrew

Is there a general consensus on flat vs. upside down being the prefer method for long term storage?


----------



## robie

As long as the cork stays wet, is the main thing. I guess upside down would create a bigger mess, should the cork start leaking.


----------



## BMac

I store my wine both ways, I keep them upside down in the case (usually 4 stacked high) for wines I want to age long term. Then the stuff I am going to drink will be put on my 72 bottle wine rack.


----------



## TxBrew

Have you had wine leak out using the upside down method?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tx, funny you bring this up now. I just had this conversation a few hours ago with another winemaker who worked at a winery that would tip all the bottles upside down in the cases five days after bottling. Some tip 'em and some don't. I store all of mine on the side. With synthetic corks it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## millwright01

I store some on their side and some upside down. I now use synthetic corks so I don't think it matters, but I still store upside down. I have only ever had one leak and it was my first batch (crappy corks and improper use). It only seeped a few drops and it was on its side.


----------



## JohnT

You should store them flat. it makes for better decanting (if any sediment forms).


----------



## Runningwolf

JohnT said:


> You should store them flat. it makes for better decanting (if any sediment forms).



No sediment in Welches . Sorry couldn't help it, Julie told me to do it!

John when you said better for decanting are you talking laying them flat vs. standing them upside down?


----------



## winemaker_3352

I use synthetic corks so i store mine upright...


----------



## millwright01

millwright01 said:


> I store some on their side and some upside down. I now use synthetic corks so I don't think it matters, but I still store upside down. I have only ever had one leak and it was my first batch (crappy corks and improper use). It only seeped a few drops and it was on its side.



Something I never considered. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Upright. I use synthetic corks. Consider the wine to air ratio. Less when standing upright. 

Plus it's easier to organize standing up bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf

I also used synthetic corks until I got my own branding. Keep in mind synthetic corks are for short term wines, meaning three years or less. I also find that synthetic corks ruin cork screws quicker then any other cork. Yes, I still like them though.


----------



## Dugger

Runningwolf said:


> I also used synthetic corks until I got my own branding. Keep in mind synthetic corks are for short term wines, meaning three years or less. I also find that synthetic corks ruin cork screws quicker then any other cork. Yes, I still like them though.



This is perhaps a bit limiting. Like natural corks, there are varying qualities of synthetics and the technology has advanced such that synthetic closures can now offer cellaring times of 6 years plus. Mind you these cost more just like quality naturals, but they are available. The synthetics I get at my LHBS are probably the 3-4 year ones that fit well with my cellaring times and my budget plus affording me the option of upright storage. I find the Nomacorcs are actually easier to insert and remove than naturals (agglomerate). 
I agree however, there are some nasty plastic ones that do a disserivice to the whole synthetic issue.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I use the nomacorcs and have a few bottles that are 5 years old plus a few from my neighbor and are still good. It's not all the corks though. 

Where you store them. How. The temperature. Any sunlight as well as humidity. Vibration. My opinion would be nomacorcs would outlast real corks. 

Dan consider this if synthetics are hard on cork screws there's good reason. They fit tight.


----------



## tonyportale

*corks*

I was told that I should not use synthetic corks with my Portugese corker due to some design flaw in the mechanism. Is this correct?

thx,
Tony


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'm on my 4th or 5th season with the red port.floor corker. No problems aside from a lil paint flaking off inside under the jaws. 

Best to dry that area well.


----------



## Dugger

I've also used the synthetics with the Portuguese corker with no issues - for about 7-8 years now.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Dan consider this if synthetics are hard on cork screws there's good reason. They fit tight.


So does that mean...oh never mind.


----------



## JohnT

djrockinsteve said:


> Upright. I use synthetic corks. Consider the wine to air ratio. Less when standing upright.
> 
> Plus it's easier to organize standing up bottles.



DJ, 

Not sure what you mean by this. Wouldn't the amount of air be the same reguardless of how you store the bottle?


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> No sediment in Welches . Sorry couldn't help it, Julie told me to do it!
> 
> John when you said better for decanting are you talking laying them flat vs. standing them upside down?



Another thought! If you store upside down, you will be increasing the amount of pressure that you are putting on the cork. This is not the best thing. 

That is.... unless you are making welches wine. In that case, I would store them upside down.


----------



## djrockinsteve

John I think we discussed this before. The circumstance of the wine surface when standing up is about the size of a dime limiting the ratio of wine to air contact. Laying down a bottle or upside down increases the surface air to wine amount. 

I don't know if all in all it makes a big difference but italy.


----------



## JohnT

djrockinsteve said:


> John I think we discussed this before. The circumstance of the wine surface when standing up is about the size of a dime limiting the ratio of wine to air contact. Laying down a bottle or upside down increases the surface air to wine amount.
> 
> I don't know if all in all it makes a big difference but italy.




I understand that, however, I have two questions for you. 

1) I believe that he was talking about Upside-down or on the bottles sides. In either case I am thinking that the surface area would not be much different. Standing upright is only ok for synthetic corks or screwcaps.

2) I am wondering if the surface area matters in this case. Unlike a barrel, the bottle is corked and almost a perfect seal. if there is a small, finite amount of air, then would the surface area matter in the long run? Never really put much tough into this one. Just wondering.


----------



## saddlebronze

I don't know, but I always lay down when I am resting. Harder to do standing up!


----------

